# Post pictures of your workspace! :)



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey there,

I am looking to build a new computer desk for my office. I have a space set up, and I want the desk to be in the shape of a bracket "[" along three walls.

The desk is for my desktop/laptop, printer/scanner, speaker system, an area for projects and paperwork, and eventually a 32" LCD and gaming storage space - complete with plenty of shelves and drawers.

I wanted to start a thread where everyone can talk about their own personal workspace, what they look for in a workspace, and post photos of their own office spaces!

If anyone has any helpful tips for DIY desks or other nifty office plans, please share! :grin:

.Chris


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Right now I have an L-desk that's separated and set side by side. In the center is a multi-level shelf system where the server, printer and scanner live.


----------



## DPCerberusBlaze (Sep 24, 2009)

The amazing desktop-replacement station. Complete with wheels for portability, a retractable eating/book tray, a manly stereo to replace those wimpy laptop speakers, and a powerstrip duct taped to the back!










I've had this setup for nearly 17 hours already. I do plan on actually throwing some fans on it for overheating and maybe some extraneous features.A cup-holder, a shelf to put a small printer on, an external hdd, a more elegant power solution, maybe even a small safe to hide money/spare keys. I just want to hide all of those wires mostly, looks sloppy.:grin:


----------



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

That's funny, because I use this same desk for my desktop currently . xD I priced some materials to build my desk, so now I just need to wait for the extra funds to come in.

Hiding wires always seems to be a trouble of mine, because I like everything to look super neat and organized!


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Chr4us
It would be good to get a thread started on this i have no pics yet just in my head. This system i am going to build will have to fit into a corner it will have a 5.1 surround 
Dual monitor 1 will be for TV viewing
Have a fridge Cup/Glass Holder:grin:
Footrest
Printer
Wireless Head Phones
Decent Seat
Be silent and have the PC built in.
This should be up and running within the nex month (money willing)
Will try and keep a photo diary and post pics 
Andy


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Blaze-
Dont spill on that keyboard, seen enough people with "accidents">

[and lose that calculus book, it gave me a nightmare] :4-scared:


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow.. calculus.. one of my favorite subjects..


----------

